# Civilization V: Brave new World



## heidi2521 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World is an expansion pack for Civ V.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e1/Civ5_BNW_Logo.png



> Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World introduces nine new civilizations, eight new wonders, two new scenarios, four new gameplay systems and dozens of new units, buildings and improvements offering an expanded variety of ways to build the most powerful empire in the world.
> 
> New Culture Victory: Spread your culture across the globe, dominate all other cultures. Create masterpieces with Great Artists, Writers and Musicians that are placed in key buildings across your empire like Museums, Opera Houses, and even the Great Library. Use Archaeologists to investigate sites of ancient battles and city ruins for priceless cultural artifacts. Become the first civilization with a majority influence in all other civilizations to achieve a Culture Victory, becoming the envy of the world.
> 
> ...



Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World

The confirmed civs are Poland(Casimir III), Brazil(Pedro II) and Assyria(Ashurbanipal).

UPDATE: Maria 1 of Portugal and Shaka of Zulu confirmed.

Screenies:

*cdn.escapistmagazine.com/media/global/images/library/deriv/455/455578.jpg

*cdn.escapistmagazine.com/media/global/images/library/deriv/455/455576.jpg

*cdn.escapistmagazine.com/media/global/images/library/deriv/455/455574.jpg

More at: *www.escapistmagazine.com/gallery/view/35/10263/1247


----------



## icebags (Apr 8, 2013)

i never liked Civ seises, i had CivIII, and after 30-40 hrs of turn turn turns, pc just used to hang and crash. in my personal opinion, tbs is too slow and sux.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

seems awesome.. 

just started downloading civ 5 digital deluxe edition.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> seems awesome..
> 
> just started downloading civ 5 digital deluxe edition.



Why didn't you get the Gold edition? It contains everything released for CiV until now(DLC & Expansions).


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Why didn't you get the Gold edition? It contains everything released for CiV until now(DLC & Expansions).



bought it long back..gold edition wan't there then..  never got time to install.. doing it now..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

New Civ game coming or not ??


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> New Civ game coming or not ??



^Imo a new Civ game is all but a certainty, makes no sense to discontinue such a successful series. However all news regarding the launch date is just speculation. I think we should expect a 2014-15 release, if you look up the launch dates of the previous Civ games, there's been a gap of 4-5 years b/w successive entries. Civ 5 was launched in 2010, so there you go...


----------



## bippukt (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't wait for this new Expac to come!



icebags said:


> i never liked Civ seises, i had CivIII, and after 30-40 hrs of turn turn turns, pc just used to hang and crash. in my personal opinion, tbs is too slow and sux.



Your PC must have been real bad - mine never hung with Civ3.

Civ games are definitely slow and time consuming. That's part of their charm. Heck, I deliberately set the game speed to Epic instead of Standard ie 50% extra turns in a game


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

Great news. Looking forward to play it.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 8, 2013)

There are two new scenarios as well:

-*	American Civil War*: Fight the "War Between the States" from either  the Union or Confederate side as you focus on the critical Easter  theatre of operations between the capital cities of Richmond and  Washington.


               -	*Scramble for Africa*: The great colonial powers of the  world are scrambling to explore the Dark Continent and extend their  reach into its interior. Search for the great natural wonders of the  heart of Africa as you explore a dynamically-generated continent each  time you play. 

Personally, I don't like scenarios much. They just don't appeal to me in a Civ game.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Personally, I don't like scenarios much. They just don't appeal to me in a Civ game.


Same here.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> New Civ game coming or not ??



We'll probably get CiV complete edition some time after BNW, after which Firaxis will start giving us details on Civ VI


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

just downloaded civilization v. played for an hour, not sure what i'm doing in the game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

Civilization games are too slow for me. Played the games but didn't liked much.
I would really like if Firaxis would announce new XCOM game.


----------



## icebags (Apr 8, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Your PC must have been real bad - mine never hung with Civ3.
> Civ games are definitely slow and time consuming. That's part of their charm. Heck, I deliberately set the game speed to Epic instead of Standard ie 50% extra turns in a game



yes, that pc was kinda weak - celeron 950mhz, 256mb ram (with 1 module half burned), but still these games are epic slow, heard u can play civ with someone over email - i.e. u make a turn, mail that turn file to ur opponent and u load his file when he sends u his turn file....


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> just downloaded civilization v. played for an hour, not sure what i'm doing in the game.



Civilopedia, the advisors and the internet are your friends 



gameranand said:


> Civilization games are too slow for me. Played the games but didn't liked much.
> I would really like if Firaxis would announce new XCOM game.



I want a non consolified TFTD HD real bad. But it will probably never happen


----------



## bippukt (Apr 8, 2013)

icebags said:


> yes, that pc was kinda weak - celeron 950mhz, 256mb ram (with 1 module half burned), but still these games are epic slow, heard u can play civ with someone over email - i.e. u make a turn, mail that turn file to ur opponent and u load his file when he sends u his turn file....



Yes, PBEM was there. Not sure how MP works now. You should check out the civfanatics or 2k forums to find out about MP if that interests you. I don't like MP in strategy games, unless it is cooperative play.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 12, 2013)

Civilization 5 BRAVE NEW WORLD Early Look! New Leaders, New Culture Victory, Trade Routes and More!



Civilization V: Brave New World hands on – how camels and art solve the late game slump


Civilization V: Brave New World hands on - how camels and art solve the late game slump | PC Gamer

Looking better by the second.

Portugal and Zulu confirmed.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the video. The new culture system, trade routes and ideologies sound interesting.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 15, 2013)

BeefJack | Civilization V: Brave New World interview

Morocco Confirmed.

GI BNW Preview:

Second Civ V Expansion Will Be

Culture flipping of cities is back. 
Challenge: Win a domination victory without using your military to capture any city other than the capital.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 1, 2013)

Boxart is up:

*i.imgur.com/UWooYFi.jpg


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 2, 2013)

Looks superb


----------



## heidi2521 (May 3, 2013)

Civilization 5: Brave New World Gameplay Walkthrough! Portugal, Culture, World Congress, and more!



Looks awesome.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## heidi2521 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## bippukt (May 24, 2013)

^ Video removed.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 24, 2013)

Mirror:



Video in spanish on the Civil War scenario:


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2013)

Thats a  good news...I am a civilization 5 fan now...but didnt like one fact that there r no robots even in most advance ages....it was fun in rise of nations game


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Thats a  good news...I am a civilization 5 fan now...but didnt like one fact that there r no robots even in most advance ages....it was fun in rise of nations game



_cough_Giant Death Robot_cough_


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2013)

how do i capture a city in civ 5.. 
it is near to impossible to me though i keep on attacking a city with ranged units. waiting for melee unit to attack once health goes critical but it's health keep growing after every turn..


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jul 11, 2013)

Bring a variety of ranged units like archers, catapaults, trebuchets and a strong melee unit to fortify until the city health becomes critical. But it depends on the defense of the city and your position of attacking. You need more attack power as the city defense increases. And it depends on some other things also like if you are attacking across the river then you'll take more damage and deal less damage. Just make sure you have more attack power than city health gain so that the attack doesn't go in vain. At times i start hitting with the melee before the critical health and get heal now when my soldiers level up. Or sometimes I take two melee units and keep hitting and healing. I am ot very good in the game but i have found success via these methods. You may ask in civfanatics forums , they give good tips and are happy to help.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 12, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> how do i capture a city in civ 5..
> it is near to impossible to me though i keep on attacking a city with ranged units. waiting for melee unit to attack once health goes critical but it's health keep growing after every turn..



Which era are you in? I won't recommend trying to capture cities very early in the game via brute force. 

To be able to capture a city take atleast 2 - 3 melee units, 2 ranged units and a catapult. Keep on bombarding the city with your ranged units and catapult and withdraw them and fortify them until healed when they accrue significant damage. Keep your melee unit in "fortify until healed" when not being used to try and take some of the enemy bombardment off your ranged units. Try and use your melee units to ensure that your ranged units do not get damaged, but do not be afraid to use your ranged units to protect themselves or other friendly units. Attack the city with your melee units from time to time if they are inactive and in full health and refortify them as soon as possible. Once the city is weak enough, attack with all your melee units in the same turn and take over the city. Try keeping a great general nearby for the combat bonus. Do not be afraid to withdraw if your units are weak. Make sure that the city doesn't heal more than you damage it. Take advantage of unit promotions and make sure that you don't get a tile disadvantage due attacking over a river. 

It is possible to take cities with small forces and different setups, but for an inexperienced map starer, this should be a cheap but effective strategy. Once you play the game enough you should be able to think up your own strategies and create unit setups more suited to the city you are trying to capture.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 13, 2013)

My brave new world experience so far:

*i.imgur.com/OHk1WKs.png


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2013)

Well that worked.. just needed more force to capture.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 1, 2013)

How is the brave new world DLC???


----------

